# Help! Sienna just ate one of those plastic bread bag closers!



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

It's flat, plastic and about 1/2 wide. Should I make her throw up or can I wait for it to go through?? I'd hate to make her throw up if I don't have to. I gave her a piece of bread to cushion it.

I don't want it to hurt her intenstines!

HELP!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

You can call your vet. You can also watch her stools for it. You can use a wire strainer and use the outside hose to rinse her stools through it. 
As long as she acts normal--no vomiting, or other signs of illness you may not need to do anything else. Some canned pumpkin (plain, no spice) to help move it along.
Not a vet here-- just my personal experience...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

personally I would just watch for it.....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you! I was concerned because it was flat and could possibly have rough sharp edges. Hopefully it will be okay since it's not huge.

Much appreciated- no one was answering and I was hoping it was because I was being silly and worried for no reason.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Just watch her stools, If you've got time to run to the market for some canned pumpkin, you might also want to pick up some fresh chicken breast/tenders and some minute rice. Cook both the rice and chicken with absolutely no seasonings. Then you can alternate pumpkin, and chicken and rice to bulk up her stool and make passing of the bread twisty easier for both of ya. Trust me it helps.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd give the vet a call just to let them know what happened. The twisters have caused linear blockages before, so be on the look out. It will probably pass just fine.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

A piece of plastic that flat and small... I know Goldens who would laugh at such a thing! ;-)

I personally wouldn't worry about it. I've seen dogs eat bigger, badder (haha!) things with no ill effect. However, if it makes you feel better, you can always phone the vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker eats bigger and badder things, but a dog name Jeter once ate a twist tie that did some serious damage. As mentioned, just be aware of any changes.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Jake swallowed a hotdog bag with a entire hotdog bun in it ALL AT ONE TIME!! I chased him through the house to grab it and by the time I reached him he chugged it down. Came out fine. Like others said, watch for changes. Watch the poops and as long as she poops you should be ok. I followed jake around the back yard for a few days to collect bag out of his poop


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just call the vet and run it by them*

I'm sure she'll be fine-just call the vet and tell them what happened.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Tucker eats bigger and badder things, but a dog name Jeter once ate a twist tie that did some serious damage. As mentioned, just be aware of any changes.


I don't think it was a wire twist tie. I think it was one of those flat, plastic pieces that sort of "grip" at where you twist the bag shut.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

When we first got Peaches, we got back from the store with a loaf of bread that completely disappeared after being set on the counter when we brought it in the house. No trace of bag or any evidence. She's my bread eater and counter surfer so I have my ideas of what happened. I did expect to find the bag but never did.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I don't think it was a wire twist tie. I think it was one of those flat, plastic pieces that sort of "grip" at where you twist the bag shut.


Oh, you know Jen and Jeter from another forum? You may be right. This happened years ago and he's fine now. I may have the wrong dog and owner in mind, too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Oh, you know Jen and Jeter from another forum? You may be right. This happened years ago and he's fine now. I may have the wrong dog and owner in mind, too.


No, I don't know Jen and Jeter. I was saying that I think the dog in THIS post, Sienna, ate the plastic thing and not the twist tie. I can't imagine how the plastic thing would cause a problem, especially if it was chewed at all before swallowed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Stephanie. You are right. I need to pay more attention. Tucker has eaten way more than that. One time he ate a 36 inch webbed leather belt that my son left on the chair. I had no idea the belt was eaten until he dropped the metal buckle on the floor next to me! I am so thankful that he has passed everything without issue. It's hard to keep up with the family. I can keep up most of the time with Tucker.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Thanks Stephanie. You are right. I need to pay more attention. Tucker has eaten way more than that. One time he ate a 36 inch webbed leather belt that my son left on the chair. I had no idea the belt was eaten until he dropped the metal buckle on the floor next to me! I am so thankful that he has passed everything without issue. It's hard to keep up with the family. I can keep up most of the time with Tucker.


Oh, the things they eat! Quiz once ate an ENTIRE 6x6" tin disposable baking pan. :doh:


----------

